# going to be a backup photographer for a weeding tomorrow



## BLD_007 (Mar 13, 2010)

So I got a call from a local photographer that I met when she came to my school to do a photobooth. I started talking to her and somehow it got to the subject that I'm one of the campus photographers for the news paper. I gave her one of my cards and well, yesterday she called me asked if I wanted to tag along to a weeding. She said it would be a great experience for me and she will pay me.

So, I'm excited. Been watching alot of kelby training videos today.

Any tips that you all can give?

I already know to stay away from bridezilla lol


----------



## FrankLamont (Mar 13, 2010)

That's fantastic!

Normally, approaches are done the other way, so consider yourself lucky.


----------



## bitteraspects (Mar 13, 2010)

follow the photogs directions, and stay out of their way. they will let you know what they expect from you (if only to watch and learn).
more than likely, you will just be doing candids from the sidelines while the photog takes care of the important stuff. but just being able to experience the day without the stress of responsibility, will teach you a lot. 

pay very close attention. this experience will prove invaluable in the longrun.


----------



## BLD_007 (Mar 13, 2010)

bitteraspects said:


> follow the photogs directions, and stay out of their way. they will let you know what they expect from you (if only to watch and learn).
> more than likely, you will just be doing candids from the sidelines while the photog takes care of the important stuff. but just being able to experience the day without the stress of responsibility, will teach you a lot.
> 
> pay very close attention. this experience will prove invaluable in the longrun.



yea, she wants me to do candids. She also already asked if I want to help her do prom pictures latter on this spring. 

She asked me to show up a little before 2 to get people showing up. I'm going to show up around 1, just so I won't be late and so I can get a feel for the area and angles and what not.


----------



## NateWagner (Mar 14, 2010)

> *going to be a backup photographer for a weeding tomorrow  *



so you are going to tag along to take photos of gardening?


----------



## FrankLamont (Mar 14, 2010)

> so you are going to tag along to take photos of gardening?


Kinda missed that 'weeding' thing.


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 14, 2010)

its a weeding wedding 
*ask  her* what she wants you to do and not to do. 
don't forget extra batteries, back up gear, etc
good luck


----------

